
Venture capitalists see their industry shrinking - timr
http://www.reuters.com/article/innovationNews/idUSTRE5545HV20090605
======
steve_mobs
The VC sector was too bloated to begin with and it is nice to see a shakeout
happening.VCs had so much capital then they should have that they have
invested in a lot of companies that did not deserve funding in the first
place.

